# Anterior Cervix, when is labor?



## Guppy051708

This is my 4th baby. Im welp aware that cervical checks before actice labor do not indicate much regarding when or how labor will unfold. But i had my 36 week appt and was just curious if things were changing or not, so i got checked. I am not dilated or effaced, however, i am told my cervix is very forward and totally anterior. At 34 weeks, i had bleeding and so had to get checked out and at that time my cervix was very high, hard to reach, and posterior. So even though no one knows when labor will start, it was reassuring to know all these cramps.and pains ive had for the last week or two arnt for nothing.

In regards to posterior and anterior cervix, i have read all sorts of things. You can have a posterior cervix and go on to have a baby the next day. Just like you can be totally closed an end uo w a baby soon after. However, when it comes to the cervix being anterior, i was surprised to read that most often it doesnt become anterior until active labor. Which is very interesting how ive gotten that part accomplished, continue to have cramps and back pains, and yet im totally closed and not effaced. 

I am not worried about that whatsoever, but i was just curious to hear how this scenario may have played out for others. If you have or had an anterior cervix, at term, how long was it until labor started for you? Again, i realize it could be days or weeks, but just curious.


----------



## Guppy051708

Just an update, im.now officially overdue, one day..ugh


----------

